# Rabun County Kills



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

whats the update on the kills up here


----------



## jonesey (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothin here to kill but bears , and more bears ,,


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

i done got one of those


----------



## walnutfork (Nov 24, 2010)

*Kills in Rabun Co.*

There has been some real nice deer killed, A big ten was killed in Wiley, A Big 8 on the lake, another big 8 and 6 (should have been an 8 but broke brow tigns) was taken on warwoman, I myself have seen a twelve (in Rabun CO.) that I am hunting and killed a 15inch inside 4pt (had a broke leg) should have been bigger. But thats just the ones I know of.


----------



## carthy8604 (Nov 24, 2010)

I live in Toccoa now, but my father in law still lives in Clayton. He has killed 2 so far... Neither of them were monsters... but they are meat in the freezer. Me and a buddy of mine went to Lake Russel WMA today and didnt see a thing... When we left we stopped by the check station and there had already been about 20 deer killed so far on the first few hours.. Kinda stunk that we couldnt get out and scout it a little bit before our hunt but im glad we got to go... Anyone heard anything about Tallulah Gorge? Anything taken out of there? Thinking about going up there sometime next week while im off work..


----------



## j_seph (Dec 6, 2010)

walnutfork said:


> There has been some real nice deer killed, A big ten was killed in Wiley, A Big 8 on the lake, another big 8 and 6 (should have been an 8 but broke brow tigns) was taken on warwoman, I myself have seen a twelve (in Rabun CO.) that I am hunting and killed a 15inch inside 4pt (had a broke leg) should have been bigger. But thats just the ones I know of.


 That deer on warwoman, was it a bow kill?


----------



## OceanNutt (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody know of any other bucks killed up here? I took a spike for the freezer but havent seen but 2 bucks up here all year. Got some on cam that I could have got had I been hunting that spot. Know of some good ones that are still running around.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 26, 2010)

Last I heard at Warwoman was 6 bucks


----------



## walnutfork (Jan 6, 2011)

*Heres the big boy*

Heres the Big Boy that I was hunting, but sadly I didnt put the bullet in him, he rough score 148 3/8


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 6, 2011)

where was that deer killed?


----------



## jonesey (Jan 7, 2011)

Man thats a stud .. Who was the lucky hunter ...When was it killed..


----------

